# [Update] carte graphique NVIDIA pas compatible...

## zoltix

Bonjour,

	Je viens de faire une mise a jour de mes pilotes pour la carte graphique mais je pense que les  nouveaux pilotes ne sont pas compatible avec ma carte graphique. Car j’ai un message lorsque j’exécute

```

dmesg

```

et voici le message que j’ai 

```

 NVRM: The NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 460 GPU installed in this system is

NVRM:  supported through the NVIDIA 96.43.xx Legacy drivers. Please

NVRM:  visit http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html for more

NVRM:  information.  The 100.14.19 NVIDIA driver will ignore

NVRM:  this GPU.  Continuing probe...

NVRM: No NVIDIA graphics adapter found!

```

Donc je suppose que je dois revenir ou réinstaller mon ancien driver mais je ne pas comment je dois faire pour réinstaller un ancien portage…..ou une autre solution ….

Merci de votre aide.

----------

## Temet

Tu rajoutes dans /etc/portage/package.mask :

```
>x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-96.43.01
```

Et tu réemerges nvidia-drivers. Il devrait te réinstaller les 96.43.01.

----------

## zoltix

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Tu rajoutes dans /etc/portage/package.mask :
> 
> ```
> >x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-96.43.01
> ```
> ...

 

Grand merci ........je vais essayer ....

mais encore Comment fais tu pour rechercher les anciens portages disponible avec "emerge" car "emerge -s" ne donne que la version installé et la dernière de l'arbre? 

Merci d'avance...

A+

----------

## Temet

```
gentoo ~ # eix nvidia-drivers

[I] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

     Available versions:  71.86.01 96.43.01 100.14.09 ~100.14.11 100.14.19 [M]~100.14.23 {acpi gtk kernel_linux multilib}

     Installed versions:  100.14.19(19:43:36 30.10.2007)(acpi gtk kernel_linux -multilib)

     Homepage:            http://www.nvidia.com/

     Description:         NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries
```

Hey Luke, use eix  :Wink: 

----------

## zoltix

Encore un grand merci..........J'ai encore un petit soucis.......Lorsque je démarre ma session X, le mode graphique marche bien sauf quand il charge la session il me dit que "Can't load kdeinit...Check you config".

Comment je peux résoudre ce problème ? Car j'ai aussi updaté kde.....

Merci d'avance..

ps: je peux réinitialier la session mais je ne sais pas comment je dois faire..!

----------

## dapsaille

J'irais viollement ..

cd $HOME && mv .kde .kdeBACKUP && kdm

----------

## zoltix

je vais encore être plus violent  :Wink: .......... je vais faire unmerge de kde........Suivre le tuto "Guide de configuration de KDE" http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/kde-config.xml je viens de remarquer que j'ai une drôle de version hybride entre le monolithique par ebuild......je ne sais pas comment j'ai fait.....mais voila....

Alors j'enlève tous et rebuild avec emerge kde-meta.....

Je pense que je peux me le permettre car j'ai rien de perso et je l'utilise pour un server web.....

Je peux faire çà comme ça ?

----------

## Bio

Oui mais l'unmerge va te laisser des fichiers de conf de kde.

As tu vraiment besoin de X si c'est juste pour un serveur web?

----------

## zoltix

non, pas vraiment mais c'est quand même plus amusant......Ceci dit je pars avec une version qui n'a plus été mis a jour depuis plus de 1 ans et tout semble marcher sauf kde.......

Mais ce qui me fait peur, c'est qu'il y'a plus de 236 packages pour kde, ca va encore prendre toute la nuit.....et j'ai déjà mis plus de 3 jours, pour remettre le reste........  C'est long vraiment long.......

----------

